# Best Material for T-shirt Tag/Label



## Omaggio Fratelli (Aug 13, 2007)

Help!!! I am researching t-shirt relabeling companies and I am interested in seeing which material is the best quality. Typically I find Taffeta, Satin & Damask advertised.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Damask is the softest, taffeta stiff and heavy (think jacket labels), and satin a half-way house.

I'd recommend damask for tshirts.


----------



## Omaggio Fratelli (Aug 13, 2007)

Appreciate your help, thanks!!


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

There are 2 suppliers that offer labels that are nice for T shirts. You can contact both of them and have them send you samples

The Label Factory - custom rhinestone heat transfer, iron on rhinestones, custom heat transfer, iron on heat transfer, custom heat transfer, embroidered patch, iron on patch, sew on patch, woven label, laser labels, printed label, hang tag, clothing 

Printed & Woven Fabric Labels, General Label Manufacturing


----------



## carrotjuice (Apr 25, 2009)

Help! Levi's has a hang tag that I love. I have been searching for several months and I have been unable to figure out the type of material it is. It is thin, bendable and virtually rip resistant. You can however put a fingernail indent in it. It is almost like a very thin faux leather (without the fibers) it is very flat in terms of its sheen...what is it made of? Thanks!


----------



## Bades (Feb 13, 2009)

I find AA tags are pretty soft... are they satin?


----------



## ArtbyTati (Dec 5, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion about printed hot stamp labels? I saw some on one website and they look great, just wondering about durability (will it wash out) and quality?
Thanks


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

I would say Damask is the best! It uses among many different brand even high end. It gives you the profession of look. Printed labels is soft but it mainly uses inside the clothing to give detail and washing instruction to the customers. So to be 'catchy' on the shirt. I would go for damask too!


----------



## ArtbyTati (Dec 5, 2012)

vnssnsa said:


> I would say Damask is the best! It uses among many different brand even high end. It gives you the profession of look. Printed labels is soft but it mainly uses inside the clothing to give detail and washing instruction to the customers. So to be 'catchy' on the shirt. I would go for damask too!


Thanks, I was looking at damask and it does seem really soft. But from what I understand it is the material of the tag itself, right? You can still do woven tag, printed tag, and hot stamp (which I guess is different from regular printed tags?) on the damask fabric. Any preference of method? Thanks


----------



## vnssnsa (Sep 6, 2015)

ArtbyTati said:


> Thanks, I was looking at damask and it does seem really soft. But from what I understand it is the material of the tag itself, right? You can still do woven tag, printed tag, and hot stamp (which I guess is different from regular printed tags?) on the damask fabric. Any preference of method? Thanks


Damask is a type of woven labels. So there is damask woven labels but no damask printed labels. There are few different types in woven labels e.g satin but damask is the best quality. Woven labels or woven tag are weaved by threads from a big machine. Hope this help!


----------

